# Tivo asking to Change Channels - Present option for "View other times for this show"



## wdwms (Jan 10, 2003)

Greetings,

If you are watching live TV and you are informed that Tivo needs to change the channel to record a great feature would be to have an option to say "View other times for this program". That way you could easily re-schedule the show to record at another time and then continue watching live tv.

thanks!

-t


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I like it. :up:


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

Agreed!


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Yeah, me, too. I've always wished the TiVo had a little bit more intelligent method of resolving a conflict than just not recording one of the two conflicting shows.


----------

